# vob in mpg konvertieren



## verozame (7. Juni 2005)

Ich habe eine DVD, diese ist normal apspielbar.
Wenn ich den hauptordner öffne habe ich *vob*, *bup* u. *ifo *Dateien.
Wie kann ich diese in ein normales mpg konvertieren?
Mit welchen Programm/en ?

Danke im voraus!

Vero.


----------



## Novon (21. Juni 2005)

Das ist sehr einfach.

Da DVDs schon im MPG-Format sind, musst Du nur die Dateiendung von
.vob in .mpg umbnennen. Eine konvertierung ist nicht nötig.


----------

